# Learning Spanish



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am married to a native speaker so he speaks to me only in Spanish, but I have a good base from learning in school. There are tons of free websites too and you tube videos. I watch news and novelas in Spanish and you will probably not understand 99% of it but you will begin to hear pronunciation and intonation and see the mannerisms. Have it as background noise and your brain will take it in. PLEASE, do not use traditional grammar based books or lessons. I have master's in teaching English to Speakers of other Languages and NEVER use them, rather you need to hear natural language. How many of us studied a language in high school and can't say a word? Second language learning theory mimics 1st language acquisition. Did your mom read English grammar books to you when you were an infant or have you do conjugations as you got older? First is just listen, and then speak, then read then write. There are also some good intensive classes in Mexico - a week or longer. I think that the exchange idea is a good one too. You will pick it up once you are there. Good luck and go for it!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

deborahc9133 said:


> I am married to a native speaker so he speaks to me only in Spanish, but I have a good base from learning in school. There are tons of free websites too and you tube videos. I watch news and novelas in Spanish and you will probably not understand 99% of it but you will begin to hear pronunciation and intonation and see the mannerisms. Have it as background noise and your brain will take it in. PLEASE, do not use traditional grammar based books or lessons. I have master's in teaching English to Speakers of other Languages and NEVER use them, rather you need to hear natural language. How many of us studied a language in high school and can't say a word? Second language learning theory mimics 1st language acquisition. Did your mom read English grammar books to you when you were an infant or have you do conjugations as you got older? First is just listen, and then speak, then read then write. There are also some good intensive classes in Mexico - a week or longer. I think that the exchange idea is a good one too. You will pick it up once you are there. Good luck and go for it!


I've been a language teacher for many, many years, first Spanish and then ESL/EFL. To say that learning a second language mimics first language acquisition may be true for children but not for most adults. In my experience, a combination of grammar study along with practice and exposure to natural language is the best way to go. I doubt if any monolingual English speaker over the age of twenty who arrives in Mexico with little or no knowledge of Spanish will be able to just "pick it up" by mere exposure to the spoken language.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

I meant to never use only grammar books to learn Spanish, I didn't mean never use them. I kind of disagree about 2nd language acquisition is only true for children, because I learned that in my master's program and use that theory in my teaching, but we can disagree and that's ok! Whatever works!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I never had any grammar in English, as I attended an experimental school within a Normal School; we were guinea pigs for student teachers and mew methods. In high school, French grammar was taught, but made no sense to me and I tuned it out. I was the only one who could actually speak any French after three years of that. Later, I had the opportunity to spend time in Turkey and managed to pick up enough to keep from starving. Now, I am a bit overweight in Spanish and still remain ignorant of grammar.
I must be in my second childhood. Listening and reading does work and conjugations are just sound patterns that make sense with very little study.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I moved a few posts from the Introduction thread to a new thread. The topic seemed worth its own thread.

I have never taught nor studied teaching, but I have watched a lot of adults learning and/or trying to learn a second language. It seems to me that, unlike children, adults need to study grammar to learn a new language. Young kids are able to just pick it up from conversation, but not adults. Adults can pick up vocabulary from just listening but I don't think they can pick up verb conjugation that way.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That may be true if the adult knows grammar in his native language and remembers it. To me, grammar is no more than a set of labels. In English, a very mixed up language, there seem to be more exceptions than rules. Spanish seems a much more logical language; although the Arabic parts do make for a lot of exceptions as well. So, with my background (or lack of one), trying to learn any language using grammatical labels and rules is a futile exercise. Heck, I cannot read music either, but used to enjoy singing.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

deborahc9133 said:


> PLEASE, do not use traditional grammar based books or lessons. I have master's in teaching English to Speakers of other Languages and NEVER use them, rather you need to hear natural language.


I'm going to disagree with you, I think (in part). Many expats relocating to Mexico, or considering relocating, are 50+ in age. It's been a very long time since they studied English, or any other language in school. My own experience was that because I had not refreshed my recollection of the rules and uses of grammar, in English, learning Spanish was so much more difficult. I think it's very important to learn Spanish, or any other language, with the best foundation possible. In Spanish, with the congugations, knowing the rules and use is essential. Listening to telenovelas just won't do it for most, IMO. For expats relocating to Mexico and who either don't know Spanish or haven't studied it in decades ... I almost always suggest they enroll in a total immersion course soon after arriving in Mexico, or, at a minimum, in a language school where they'd study several hours a day, 5 days a week for several months. My experience and observation has been that too many expats are living in Mexico without having the ability to communicate even at a beginner level and therefore they experience frustration and isolation. As for studying at "home" before moving to Mexico, in many communities there are language study programs and community college language programs which are taught by native speakers of Spanish. I understand that in many of the programs there is a mix of Spanish spoken as spoken not just in Mexico, but enough good can be learned so that the expat will have some sort of familiarization before showing up in Mexico. I've often encouraged people planning to move to Mexico to enroll in such language courses at least a year before making the move. As we've talked about previously, it probably takes years for many of us, or many expats generally, to become comfortable with the language and the sooner one learns the earlier they can put what they're learning to use and build upon.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not agree that grammar should not be studied although I agree that you do not learn a language through grammar alone.
I am studying a language where no real method has been developped to teach it so there is no grammar to learn and it is pure hell... grammar gives you the structure of the language and allows you to form sentences and grow from there without the basics you can only progress very slowly and it is much more difficult to learn and be fluent in a language. 
It is ok to forget the grammar if all you want is to say a few sentences but if you want to be fluent in one language having a base to expand from is necessary to me.
Kids are like sponges and learn from immersion but most adults do not.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm married to a native Spanish speaker but we speak English at home & tv we watch in both. I can do more than simply navigate, and even thought my Spanish is SO much better- I recently realized that there is SOOO much I don't know. Slang, and area of the country; my dragonfly tattoo has 3 different names (1 escapes me), but in Guerrero it was "chambuleke" and up here it's "libelula". I can talk about specific things, but casual conversation loses me with the first rapid fire speaker, or low talker. There are so many short sounds; not grunts but not words, that go with facial expression or waving of arms or simply a look (eyes). It's like the more I know, the more I know that I don't know...get it?

I've done Rosetta Stone and a few years back an immersion course.
I love the language and often just listen to the rhythm. One issue I'm currently facing is I'm around too many English speakers, but I'm working on it. People can always understand me, and so think I'm fluent ha ha and then proceed to speak so fast and then I start laughing and politely ask if we can start again. I do believe it's important to practice constantly though, every day in one form or another.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

I didn't mean to start such a controversy! I never said to not teach grammar. I have been teaching ESL for 15 years and have a masters in TESOL from UCLA. We all have our own way to teach and learn. I have been successful with my students and they enjoy and learn with the way I teach. So it works for me. Whatever works for you- everyone learns differently. I learned from immersion from being around my husband's family in Mexico for the past 25 years and navigating there only in Spanish. My husband speaks to me only in Spanish. That has worked for me and I deduced the grammar from hearing it over and over in a context. I was taught grammar based Spanish in high school and could barely speak a sentence. I have learned grammar in context and drills and exercises bored me any my students. Rather, we read a story, newspaper article etc. and I pull the grammar structures from the reading. For what it's worth, it's only my opinion.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

deborahc9133 said:


> I am married to a native speaker so he speaks to me only in Spanish....


I find that amazing from personal experience. I, born and raised in the state of Alabama in the U.S. in rural isolation speaking only English for most of my life, have been married to a native of France for 42 years and, thank God, she speaks English and, for that matter, Spanish, fluently so that her language skills accomodate my living comfortably and communicating well among others in France or Mexico but, perhaps, we are intellectually limited in that it is inconceivable to me that my wife would only speak French to me in our daily discourse at home. Of course, the inability inituially to communicate in a common language might be a good thing when it´s all about sex but later, complications might arise when attempting to mutually balance the books. 

I liked those old language methods touted in the 60 where one could listen to tapes in one´s car on the way to work or while sleeping and pick up a language with ease. Too bad that turned out to be a crock.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I find that amazing from personal experience. I, born and raised in the state of Alabama in the U.S. in rural isolation speaking only English for most of my life, have been married to a native of France for 42 years and, thank God, she speaks English and, for that matter, Spanish, fluently so that her language skills accomodate my living comfortably and communicating well among others in France or Mexico but, perhaps, we are intellectually limited in that it is inconceivable to me that my wife would only speak French to me in our daily discourse at home. Of course, the inability inituially to communicate in a common language might be a good thing when it´s all about sex but later, complications might arise when attempting to mutually balance the books.
> 
> I liked those old language methods touted in the 60 where one could listen to tapes in one´s car on the way to work or while sleeping and pick up a language with ease. Too bad that turned out to be a crock.


I know quite a few Mexican-US couples. And, in all but one case that I know of, they communicate exclusively in Spanish. That may be because I am in Mexico. The one exception is a couple that just moved to Mexico after living in the Seattle area for many years. They speak English together.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> I liked those old language methods touted in the 60 where one could listen to tapes in one´s car on the way to work or while sleeping and pick up a language with ease. Too bad that turned out to be a crock.


The audio tapes/CDs/DVDs are still very, very popular and though I haven't utilized them to learn Spanish I know many people who have and they think the were worth the time, effort and money. I wouldn't describe the method as a "crock."

Learn a new Language | Pimsleur® Official Store | Pimsleur Method


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> I find that amazing from personal experience. I, born and raised in the state of Alabama in the U.S. in rural isolation speaking only English for most of my life, have been married to a native of France for 42 years and, thank God, she speaks English and, for that matter, Spanish, fluently so that her language skills accomodate my living comfortably and communicating well among others in France or Mexico but, perhaps, we are intellectually limited in that it is inconceivable to me that my wife would only speak French to me in our daily discourse at home. Of course, the inability inituially to communicate in a common language might be a good thing when it´s all about sex but later, complications might arise when attempting to mutually balance the books.
> 
> I liked those old language methods touted in the 60 where one could listen to tapes in one´s car on the way to work or while sleeping and pick up a language with ease. Too bad that turned out to be a crock.


I moved to Guatemala in 1990. I did not know a word of Spanish other than si, gracias, and una cerveza por favor. Three years later I met my wife to be, and we started speaking Spanish from day one (she is Guatemalan). To this day she and I speak only Spanish, while in the same house our children speak English to me and Spanish to their mother. 
When we visit my parents my wife can speak English to get by, but I end up translating to her much of the time. I find it difficult, awkward or even uncomfortable to hear her speak to me in English, I think it is just because of the 20 years we have been talking to one another in Spanish.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



I know quite a few Mexican-US couples. And, in all but one case that I know of, they communicate exclusively in Spanish. That may be because I am in Mexico. The one exception is a couple that just moved to Mexico after living in the Seattle area for many years. They speak English together.

Click to expand...

_Well, there you go TG. My French born and raised bride moved to Mobile from Paris to teach French at a private school in Mobile for a year, ended up marrying me and moving unexpectedly and "permanently" to the United States from 1971 to 2001 first in Mobile and then in several places in Northern Califorrnia from San Francisco to Oakland to the Napa and Sonoma Valleys. She was a highly successful professional in the wine business in the Western U.S. and, in that business in the United States, English is the primary mode of communication. We speak only English together and always have done so. This has had the inadvertent benefit of making it impossible for my, now 92 year old, mother-in-law from ever speaking to me directly therefore I, to this day, some 42 years after having married her daughter, have never been apprised of her actual opinion of me and that is a good thing I can assure you.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Longford said:


> The audio tapes/CDs/DVDs are still very, very popular and though I haven't utilized them to learn Spanish I know many people who have and they think the were worth the time, effort and money. I wouldn't describe the method as a "crock."
> 
> Learn a new Language | Pimsleur® Official Store | Pimsleur Method


I presume these "...many people...." to whom you refer, have achieved fluency in Spanish utilizing the very popiular CD/DVD method and, if so, I can also assure you that that suspension bridge crossing the Golden Gate is currently available at a bargain discount. Send your cashiers check to me in San Cristóbal de Las Casas and I will execute the deed once it clears.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

One thing the debate above makes clear is that second-language acquisition is much more diverse than first-language acquisition, the more so the older the learner.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In my experience and I am sure everyone is different, the second language is the most difficult to learn and be fluent in after that your brains lets go of the need to translate , it is almost like a switch gets turned off and you can learn without referring to your first language.
Not sure if it is correct for everyone but that was my experience.


----------



## Eldora (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone know any good Schools to learn Spanish in Ensenada I know next to nothing I am looking to study full time for 6 months no accommodation needed, hoping to be there Feb.this year.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

The other day I found a free online service called Duolingo - Duolingo | Learn Spanish, French, German, Portuguese, Italian and English for free

I also installed the apt on my phone, which has become a welcomed addition to my daily commute


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

Adult learners are different from kids. It totally accelerates the process for most, at least professional adults to deal with structure & grammar. Its just easier for "grown ups" to learn structurally and have conversation at home, w friends. Totally helped me to have a strict grammar class then interact. Especially when you have to speak formally, its nuts to think I would just pick it up by speaking, I mean kids learn kid talk, not business conversation - they progress thru the U to learn to speak formally and correctly.


----------



## mybraincells (Oct 21, 2013)

I like Memrise 
Learn Basic Mexican Spanish - Memrise
I agree everyone learns differently and not everyone has the time or is able to take a full on course. Memrise is free and online and it is a wiki so anyone can add to it to improve it. I can work on it whenever I want but definitely plan on taking a course when we get to Mexico.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

There's another free one - it's called "Fluencia." I haven't been able to start an account, though.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Watch the news on CNN in english at 6:00pm and in Spanish at 6:30 or whatever time they show it. Some international news is similar and it will help as you will know the context of the report. Usually news commentators have some of the best pronounciation on television so its clearer and easier to understand. Tapes can help if you have people around to practice with. My wife sends her foreign students at the university to a three week full immersion session in Oaxaca where they live with familes that are not allowed and for the most part cannot speak English. Her students come back five to six times better than when they left.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

Total immersion is the way to go. I took three months of basic conversational Spanish through Adult Education in San Diego about five years ago. After the first day, English wasn't spoken at all. I was working for a large school district, and would practice on my co-workers, and they would laugh at me, but we managed.


----------



## Eldora (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you for your help, I found them useful, duo lingo is fun, i found that the university would teach me private lessons, but I mistakenly deleted the info. But was 250 US dollars, but I have started to attend a school in Ensenada 30 hrs a week, very intensive ( I did not know a word- I reckon I could get by within a month, but will attend more there goals is to get you speaking) the school is on the same street as Cafe Thomas, opposite a hairdressers about two doors from a water refilling place, you can tell I only just moved here lol


----------

